# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Liver Support with Dbol?

## betterat40

Hi. This is my first post here, although I've been reading this forum for about a year - great info! So I am doing my first cycle & I have a question about liver support & Dbol . I'm 40 years old & pretty fit @ around 13% body fat. I am doing a 12 week cycle of Test-e @ 500mg/wk with Dbol @20mg ED during weeks 1-4 to kick start the cycle. My PCT is all set & I have all my gear.

So here is my question: Should I take some type of liver support supplement while taking the Dbol, or after taking it? SOmething like Milk Thistle or Liver Juice from Primordial Performance (I've read good things about it). Is there any benefit to doing this? I searched the forum & couldn't find any threads about this. So any guidance from those more knowledgable than me would be appreciated.
Thanks!

----------


## Flier

> Hi. This is my first post here, although I've been reading this forum for about a year - great info! So I am doing my first cycle & I have a question about liver support & Dbol . I'm 40 years old & pretty fit @ around 13% body fat. I am doing a 12 week cycle of Test-e @ 500mg/wk with Dbol @20mg ED during weeks 1-4 to kick start the cycle. My PCT is all set & I have all my gear.
> 
> So here is my question: Should I take some type of liver support supplement while taking the Dbol, or after taking it? SOmething like Milk Thistle or Liver Juice from Primordial Performance (I've read good things about it). Is there any benefit to doing this? I searched the forum & couldn't find any threads about this. So any guidance from those more knowledgable than me would be appreciated.
> Thanks!


That´s what the guys recommend, even though 20mg , 4 weeks is very mild, yet Dbol is toxic and some livers more sensitive than others.
I´m on the exact same cycle as u, except 10 weeks, and I use Milk Thistle.
I can´t get Liv52 here, but it´s good as well.

----------


## betterat40

Thanks for the reply. Are you taking the milk thistle while you're taking the Dbol or are you waiting until after the 4 weeks of Dbol? I don't know if I should take it during or after? Thanks! Good luck with your cycle!

----------


## twistedlemon

No, don't take liver support during your cycle. Only afterwards. If you increase your liver function during a cycle while taking orals, it will have an effect of trying to cancel out the oral. You want the oral to work its full potential, the liver is basically trying to destroy it. Which is why all orals are 17 alpha-alkylated, to stop the actual steroid from being destroyed on its first pass through the liver. When the liver deals with that, it takes strain but liver function returns to normal after you stop with it. So if you experience pain in your lower back, it might be from taking strain but otherwise you shouldn't need liver support. Just check your eyes every morning. If they are looking yellowish it's a sign your liver is taking strain, so stop with the orals. By the way I've been admitted to the ER for this exact thing! And when they did my bloodwork they found that my liver was under so much strain it was offloading to the kidneys, but I took a lot more than you for a lot longer. 

Graeme

----------


## Flier

I started day 1, and will continue through PCT.
Can´t remember where I read that, but it´s out there somewhere..hehe

Thanks, best of luck to u as well!

----------


## cro

its a personal preference.

----------


## betterat40

Thanks for the advice. I think I'll start the milk thistle with the dbol & tblhen continue it for a week or so after I've stopped the dbol. Better safe than sorry! Thanks!

----------


## cro

i always thought with dbol everyone pretty much runs liver protection while on..... anyone else?????

----------


## Herpaderp

I run NAC and milk thistle when theres any orals involved, can never be too safe imo. I've never been sure how well milk thistle actually works, but like I said it has to be better than nothing.

----------


## Chuck_R

> i always thought with dbol everyone pretty much runs liver protection while on..... anyone else?????


http://www.bodybuildingweb.net/blog/...e-on-steroids/

Recommended liver supplements on cycle

Milk thistle is a general liver health supplement. NAC seems to be even more important in helping against liver detoxification and healing. *Keep in mind that liver supplements (in theory) should reduce the potency of your steroids. Many bodybuilders for this reason do not take them during their cycle*. _I think its a good idea to use low doses of NAC and milk thistle even while on cycle. Frequent steroid users should use liver health supplements everyday year around_. Here is a list of all the liver health sup......


*EVEN PROHORMONES*

http://www.anabolicandsteroid.com/liver-protection/

Secondly, you should be taking supplements to protect your liver and improve liver function. At the very least these should be taken 4 weeks prior to beginning any oral methylated supplement as well as during the entire cycle. At best you should be taking these liver protectants year round

----------


## cro

good stuff.....^^^^^^^


> http://www.bodybuildingweb.net/blog/...e-on-steroids/
> 
> Recommended liver supplements on cycle
> 
> Milk thistle is a general liver health supplement. NAC seems to be even more important in helping against liver detoxification and healing. *Keep in mind that liver supplements (in theory) should reduce the potency of your steroids. Many bodybuilders for this reason do not take them during their cycle*. _I think it’s a good idea to use low doses of NAC and milk thistle even while on cycle. Frequent steroid users should use liver health supplements everyday year around_. Here is a list of all the liver health sup......
> 
> 
> *EVEN PROHORMONES*
> 
> ...

----------


## charlottefit

I'm on a similar cyclet and am fairly new to this site. I'm running 500 mg test cyp wk 1-10 with dbol as the kick start. However I have read a lot about taking liver support if your running a high dosage of oral for an extended amount of time. Probably be fine without it, butI would say up your dosage to atlEast 30 mg of dbol. I'm hitting my 3Rd week now 6 lbs heavier. Good stuff. Also of anyone has an opinion on running 2 oral at a time please share. I have Winn on hand and was gonna run it 2 weeks after I stopped dbol up to week 12 where I would stsrt pct. Which is also 2 weeks.after last injection.

----------


## charlottefit

I agree with this guy. Anything is better than nothing but IMO I'd play it safe. Only have one liver

----------


## fitguy

> I agree with this guy. Anything is better than nothing but IMO I'd play it safe. Only have one liver


So do u guys take it while on or after the orals?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

NAC, while on, 1200mgs/day. Thats my liver support and it works.

----------


## charlottefit

I take it while taking the orals

----------


## Back In Black

No reason to bump a 4 year old thread, thanks.

----------


## fitguy

So whats better to use support while using the orals or after?

----------


## Back In Black

> No reason to bump a 4 year old thread, thanks.





> So whats better to use support while using the orals or after?


I probably shouldn't say because you may ignore me again. You ask a lot of questions, you must do a lot of reading so why don't you come up with a plan.

----------


## fitguy

> I probably shouldn't say because you may ignore me again. You ask a lot of questions, you must do a lot of reading so why don't you come up with a plan.


From what i have read that some use it while using the orals and others said it affects the effectiveness when used with the orals

----------

